# Picture quality not great but not sure why!



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Hopefully this is in the right section. I have the Epson 8350 PJ with Onkyo 809 using Mediabridge HDMI 25' cable and have also used Monoprice cable. I'm using Vapex 100" screen.

I'm not happy with the quality I'm getting. I'm not sure what it is but I was using a mediabridge cable and wasn't happy with the qulity. I switched to the monoprice cable and I seem to be getting the same thing. The picture seems to flicker a lot when watching TV. I'm going to try and watch a blu-ray movie and see what happens but I've tried various HD stations and same results. Cable service (Verizon) has been great so not sure if that's the issue. I see halo's around images and people which isn't right.

What should I be looking at for troubleshooting?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, it sounds more like a source issue. What resolution is the Verison receiver set at for output? Remeber that all SD signals will still look poor on a 100" screen no matter what your upscaling processor is.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

It's set to 1080i; no option for 1080p. Could it be the Onkyo?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

have you tried to run the HDMI cable directly from the verison receiver to the projector to test it?


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes I have connected directory to the Verizon receiver and didn't see any difference. At least not a huge difference for me to notice. I'm wondering if it isn't the programming. Quality comes and goes.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

sounds like your cable receiver is the issue. watching any standard definition video on a 100" screen is going to look bad no matter what. Try making sure your tuned into an HD channel and see if thats better?


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I have an LED Samsung TV in my HT room as well. I have a motorized screen so with the same Verizon receiver and Onkyo receiver I like the picture quality that I get with the LED TV. So it appears it's the PJ or Screen or both. Maybe I need to calibrate the PJ or make adjustments. However I don't even know where to start; novice with this.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> sounds like your cable receiver is the issue. watching any standard definition video on a 100" screen is going to look bad no matter what. Try making sure your tuned into an HD channel and see if thats better?


But the station and broadcasting is in HD not SD. 

I'm at least assuming they are broadcasting in HD.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

but as you said you ran the HDMI cable directly to the projector from the Verison receiver and the problem is still there so that eliminates everything but the cable signal its self. I bet a BluRay will look awesome, you need to try that now to make sure. If the problem is still there then its either a setting in the projector or something wrong with the projector.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> but as you said you ran the HDMI cable directly to the projector from the Verison receiver and the problem is still there so that eliminates everything but the cable signal its self. I bet a BluRay will look awesome, you need to try that now to make sure. If the problem is still there then its either a setting in the projector or something wrong with the projector.


I did and yes it was pretty much the same. I think you're also right; on the LED TV I'm seeing some of the same halo there as well. It's just not intrusive due to the size (55" instead of 100"). I will try BluRay as you suggested but I have to find my BlueRay or rent one from Netflix.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

You also don't think it's the cable right?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont think so, HDMI cables either work or dont work, usually you dont have two cables that do the same thing as you said you swapped them already?


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes I swapped them. I have a bunch of HDMI cables here. I'm about to watch Hangover BluRay and see how it goes. Will report back shortly.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

It appears that BluRay is much better; quality is great!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Excellent! Time to place a call to Verison and see what they have to say.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep it sure is. What I don't know though is whether there are any 1080p receivers. Either way it shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

no, 1080i is the standard for cable. there is no difference in image quality between 1080i and 1080p. Where you see a difference is if the video is fast moving or lots of pans with the camera. 
progressive is better for that.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok thanks; then I should be good there. I will call them to check my signal in case the geniuses didn't run the cable correctly and tied into my upstairs media room and some how I'm loosing signal.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Some channels say they are 1080, but are horribly compressed on cable/verizon fios. I've noticed this and been disappointed. Your best bet is the local affiliates, ESPN, or the main movie channel (i.e. HBO, but not all the sub-HBO channels). HDNet is usually pretty sharp as well.

To add onto this, my folks have a Time Warner box that would not output 1080, no matter what I did. It was a faulty box and they have another one on order, but it down-rez'd the image and they did not notice. I noticed it right away and figured out what was wrong. So a bad cable box is always a possibility.

Good luck.


----------

